# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare اقسام الهارد ويير والصيانة لهذه الانواعHardWare/Rapair قسم صيانة الايفون (Iphone Hardware Repair Area) حصري :  floue camera i phone

## milano

solution pour focus camera iphone 4, 
image floue de la camera de l iphone

----------


## th3j0cker

أين المحتوى

----------

